# a few calls



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Hello folks. I have had a few calls on some calls and figured I would show them off here.














The first group is my High Speed series. They are a quite call but very effective. they have A 1\2 tone board and each one has it's own unique sound. I build the barrel then the tone board.
5 and 6 in the second picture are my standard tone board they 3\4 inch and med volume. Number seven it is modified howler board that is LOUD.
The one at the top of picture two is wart hog and cocobolo and it is LOUD x 2 and it is not for sale at this time.
These prices are to your door
1,2 and 4= $27.50
3= $17.50
5= $22.50
6= $30.00
7= $15.00 
any questions give me a holler. Thanks for looking 
John:usflag:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking calls John. What are they made from ?


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

[email protected] are spalted blue ash
3 is dymalux with a hedge band
4 is elk horn and afzela
5 is ebony
6 is king wood with a elk horn band and zebra word tone board
7 is hedge


----------

